# Hi, new to this site



## stu (Jul 15, 2003)

Hi, I'm Stu.

My wife and I will soon be picking up three 13-year-old cats, all girls (well, elderly ladies, more like!) They are silvery brown tabbies, and I hope to get some pics up on the site soon.

Looking forward to chatting and learning more about these fascinating animals.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi Stu, welcome to the Cat Forum. Congratulations on deciding to adopt the three cats! I can't wait to see some pictures.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

stu, Welcome to the forum! It's wonderful that you're adopting these "ladies." My guess is that you have saved their lives. Tell us the story, please.


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

welcome to the Cat Forum Stu


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hi stu, welcome!


----------



## Jessica (Jun 21, 2003)

Hello Stu and welcome!!

Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## ralphcor (Jun 28, 2003)

Welcome aboard! Funny you mention silvery brown tabbies, because I just adopted a kitten and they had her listed as a gray tabby, but when I look I don't see gray I see brown & black (white feet too)...then first trip to the vet, they said they'd call her a brown tabby also. So please post pics, and I might be able to see what my lil one will look like when older.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome! How wonderful of you and your wife to adopt those cats! May you and they get much enjoyment from each other.


----------

